# écran : pour y voir clair (et grand)



## Michel C. (23 Février 2005)

Avec l'avènement de l'Imac G5 et l'arrivée sur le marché de l'occasion de "vieux" Imac G4, je me laisserais bien tenter par un de ces derniers.
Mais, 15 ou 17 " telle est ma question.
Pour le moment, je dispose comme écran d'un vieux Formac ProNitron de 17 pouces.
Sachant qu'un écran conventionnel offre une surface utile plus faible qu'un écran plat (de combien ?), est ce qu'un flat panel de 15 pouces va me sembler riquiqui ou bien ne bouleversera t'il pas mes habitudes ?


----------



## flerays (24 Février 2005)

à mon avis ça te semblera petit...
on s'habitue à tout au bout d'un moment, mais au départ ça risque de te faire un peu bizarre je pense


----------



## cham (26 Février 2005)

flerays a dit:
			
		

> à mon avis ça te semblera petit...
> on s'habitue à tout au bout d'un moment, mais au départ ça risque de te faire un peu bizarre je pense



Sympa ton avatar 

Perso, je pense qu'un 15" LCD (15" réels d'image) est vraiment équivalent à un 17" cathodique (17" de tube, mais seulement 15,5-16" d'image maxi). Et si tu peux, prends l'iMac 17", il y a plus de place pour les palettes et autres petits bidules qui finissent par prendre de la place. Après on passe au 20", bcp de place mais surtout une bien meilleure qualité (angle de vision).


----------

